# A rigid mouse pad for use on sofa?



## Pipps (Jun 16, 2012)

I would like to find a rigid mouse pad so that I can use my wireless lazer mouse next to me on the sofa.

The mouse pad needs to be completely rigid so that it will remain perfectly flat despite being on a cushioned, curved surface.

Can anyone make any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 16, 2012)

Get a piece of metal and tack a mousepad on top


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2012)

best rigid pad i've ever used is the Func 1030 Archetype, but they're discontinued. the only seller is a chinese ebay seller, selling alienware branded variants.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 16, 2012)

Ozone makes one, but as pricey as it is you might be better off just finding a small rigid plastic cutting board at Target or something and put a typical neoprene rubber backed mouse pad on top of it. I have one I bought years ago that's exactly the size of typing paper (8.5"x11"). It's 3/16" thick with 1/8" thick round rubber feet on it and it's clear with a textured surface. Was real cheap. You might even find something similar at the Dollar Store if there's one near you.

Search for cutting boards at Amazon to get an idea of some options.


----------



## MasterInvader (Jun 16, 2012)

@ the sofa I use this: Luxemate 810

Remote - KB - Mouse All in One







http://www.geniusnet.com/wSite/ct?xItem=16605&ctNode=137

It´s awesome


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 16, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> @ the sofa I use this: Luxemate 810
> 
> Remote - KB - Mouse All in One
> 
> ...


That looks really awkward and limited in use. It's slanted toward XP's Media Center and TV/Media use in general, and would have most people retraining themselves to use their  left hand for mouse function. Worse yet literally none of the functions seem to facilitate mouse cursor movement, so forget gaming.

I really don't get why no one seems to make a lap tray long enough for keyboard and mouse.


----------



## MasterInvader (Jun 16, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> ,.. to use their  left hand for mouse function...



Mouse "stick" is @ the top right corner


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 16, 2012)

Genius is an underrated company  very good value for the price


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 17, 2012)

I have the Razer Vespula I use for the couch and its great. Has two different sides you can use so it will last twice as long and looks cool too. 






Comes with a cushioned wrist rest but if you're like me you'll just throw it out...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 17, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Mouse "stick" is @ the top right corner


That would still mean difficult to use gaming. Aiming with your right hand and shooting with your left leaves no hands for movement. Plus that mouse toggle looks even worse than the mini toggles on gamepads, and it probably has more a feel of a gamepad than mouse as far as aiming or looking too. I can't see this as any better or maybe not even as good as using a laptop for gaming.


----------



## francis511 (Jun 17, 2012)

Solid mouse pad FTW ! Check your local hardware store.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I have the Razer Vespula I use for the couch and its great. Has two different sides you can use so it will last twice as long and looks cool too.
> 
> http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2010/02/vespula_1.jpg
> 
> Comes with a cushioned wrist rest but if you're like me you'll just throw it out...



i have that mousepad, and its f*cking terrible. incredibly scratchy and rough, and eats mouse feet like no tomorrow. i literally refuse to use that pad, and its just a laptop cooling pad for my netbook now.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 17, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i have that mousepad, and its f*cking terrible. incredibly scratchy and rough, and eats mouse feet like no tomorrow. i literally refuse to use that pad, and its just a laptop cooling pad for my netbook now.



Solution: turn your sensitivity up. 

If you have to move your mouse more than an inch to get from one corner of your screen to the opposite, your senitivity is too low, imo.

I have none of those problems you listed, the pad is silent and infinitely smooth.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Solution: turn your sensitivity up.
> 
> If you have to move your mouse more than an inch to get from one corner of your screen to the opposite, your senitivity is too low, imo.
> 
> I have none of those problems you listed, the pad is silent and infinitely smooth.



i'm actually going to try and record a video comparison, see if my phone can pick up the noise difference.


edit: video taken, will test and see how it came out, then upload to youtube and link here.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2012)

its quiet, so you may need to up your volume to hear the non-razer mousepads.

i did test both sides of the pads, but didnt do it in the video to save bandwidth. the other side of the vespula wasnt quieter, moreso the sound just changed and became smoother, but higher pitched (read: more annoying)

of course one is cloth, so its not suited to the OP's question but my point stands... that pad is certainly not a good rigid pad. if you think its great, you're going to orgasm on a better one.


----------



## Maban (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm using a mouse pad on a clipboard. Works great.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 17, 2012)

Use white teflon cutting board. It like ice and ounce you get use to it you wont like anything else. Any size you want. your welcome


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 17, 2012)

get a piece of MDF/wooden ply and put a mousepad on top of it. rigid mousepads are hard and easily perished.


----------



## Pipps (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the great suggestions guys!


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 19, 2012)

Something outside the box to think about...

You could buy or make a couch tray table of some form and install your preferred mouse pad.

Examples:

How To Make A Sofa Tray Table

Free Couch Side Table Plan

TRAY OR COUCH TABLE


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 19, 2012)

I just use the couch arm.


----------

